# Morning Depression



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

Do You Have Morning Depression?
by  Merely Me
Monday, September 28, 2009

Diurnal mood variation is described as a symptom of generally more severe depression where one's mood is worse at certain times of day.  For many people this time of day is the morning hours where one feels the worst and then they may feel better as the day goes on.  It is unclear what causes diurnal mood variation but some think it has to do with a disruption to biological circadian rhythms or our body's natural body clock.  For some people it may be biologically easier to feel better later in the day.

It is postulated that people who suffer from seasonal affective disorder or SAD also have a disruption of their biological circadian rhythms.  A cluster of nerves in the brain located on the on the hypothalamus are responsible for our biological clock.  What affects our biological clock?  Light is definitely one factor and this is why some folk feel off kilter or even depressed as the winter approaches giving us less daylight.  If your biological clock is offset this can affect the secretion of melatonin which induces sleep.  People with a disturbance to their body clock may suffer from depression, bipolar disorder, seasonal affective disorder or have sleep problems.  You may read more about how disruptions to our body clock affect our mental health by reading this article by Patrick C. Marino entitled, _Biological Rhythms as a Basis for Mood Disorders_.

Getting back to the topic of morning depression, I have my own personal thoughts about why some people feel worse in the mornings based upon both the description of our circadian rhythms and also from my own experience:


Once the seasons change, especially from summer to winter there is a period of time when it is likely you will wake up in darkness and if you work, you will also return home in darkness. For all the people working in sunless cubes, you may totally miss any light at all. Many studies have shown that a lack of light can make you feel depressed and also mess with your biological clock.

In the mornings your blood sugar may be low. You have not eaten in many hours. And if you are a person who skips breakfast then you are increasing the odds for feeling crummy due to a lack of energy.

Many people who suffer from depression also suffer from sleep problems. If you have not gotten a good night's sleep then you are going to wake up feeling tired and miserable. 

Sleep can be a refuge for those of us who suffer from depression. Waking up disrupts that peaceful feeling as the pressures and anxieties of the day come flooding into our consciousness. It is so to speak, a "rude awakening." Some days when I wake up, my worries feel like I am being pelted by rocks. They seem all the more magnified because of the sharp contrast between sleep and wakefulness.

When you are depressed, the beginning of the day can seem overwhelming. There is so much time ahead for things to potentially go wrong. There are days when I wake up and think, "Please help me to survive this day." Those are the days you have to literally push yourself to get out of that bed.
*So what can we do about feeling so bad in the morning?* 
One fellow wrote on a support group forum that he wakes up early on purpose. He usually feels bad. But then he goes to sleep a second time for a short while. He then wakes up and feels better. I am not sure if this method would work for anyone else but it sounds interesting.

This next suggestion is a bit out there but who knows? Andrew Gellman, professor of statistics and political science and director of the Applied Statistics center of Columbia University wrote an article entitled, _Watching faces on TV in the morning may cure depression_ based on his colleague's self experimentation.  Seth Roberts, a professor of psychology at Berkeley found that seeing faces in the morning on television improved his mood.  Not exactly good research based on one subjective report but it couldn't hurt to try this.  


I say get some light in the mornings. Open up your blinds or buy one of those special light boxes or dawn simulators. 

Eat something in the morning. The boost of energy will improve your mood! There have been many things written about the wonders of oatmeal to help your mood. Oatmeal is one of my favorite comfort foods as it is warm and filling. And oatmeal fills you without adding a ton of calories. 

Get a good night's sleep. I do take Melatonin to get to sleep. It is all natural and you can find this at any health food store. People with depression can have a decreased level of melatonin production which makes it difficult to get to sleep. I find that I am asleep within an hour of taking melatonin. I feel it has made a tremendous impact upon my ability to cope the next day. 

Take some time in the morning for you. Get up a little earlier if you have to but take that time to gain some peace of mind. I used to go into my workplace early so that I could play piano. I worked in a church and they happened to have this old piano there. It sometimes was the highlight of my day. Do something in the morning which makes you feel good. 

Talk to your doctor or therapist! Your morning mood may have some other medical cause or even be due to how you are taking your antidepressants. The people treating you need to know this information so that they can provide the best help to you.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 1, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Do You Have Morning Depression?
> by  Merely Me
> Monday, September 28, 2009
> 
> ...



I find waking up and having a glass of juice sometimes helps.  It gets my blood sugar stable and also if I am dehydrated.  Then I also go back to sleep for a bit too.  
*Sometimes* I wake up feeling better, but not always.




David Baxter said:


> [*]Eat something in the morning. The boost of energy will improve your mood! There have been many things written about the wonders of oatmeal to help your mood. Oatmeal is one of my favorite comfort foods as it is warm and filling. And oatmeal fills you without adding a ton of calories.



This explains why my GP kept telling me "Eat oatmeal, eat oatmeal, eat oatmeal"  I thought maybe she just had shares in Quaker :teehee:


----------



## the sister (Oct 2, 2009)

oatmeal cakes/biscuites are good started using them in place of bread much better for you.


----------



## AVC (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking forward in the morning instead of looking back into your past failures can really help beat this, if you work hard at finding solutions that may be all around you, but just need shaken out, you can do much better and improve your living conditions and life.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 3, 2009)

AVC said:


> Looking forward in the morning instead of looking back into your past failures can really help beat this, if you work hard at finding solutions that may be all around you, but just need shaken out, you can do much better and improve your living conditions and life.



AVC. Depression is a lot deeper than this.

I wake up quite depressed in the morning and it is not due to thinking too much of the past and lack of postivity for the future.

To be honest, I am quite a postive person and have a generally good outlook on life and still have Major depressive illness.

Having a depressive illness is a lot deeper than just the personality of the individual.  Granted a postive outlook is helpful, but it isn't the only issue.

Here is a good artical that explains the symptoms of depressive illness indepth http://forum.psychlinks.ca/depression/19664-depressive-disorders.html


----------

